# Sneak Boat w/Longtail mud motor



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm selling a custom built sneakboat with a 14hp longtail-14'3 long. Very stable, comfortable to hunt from, easy to hide, and can haul 1000lbs of people and gear. Fully registered and titled. Comes with a nice refurbished trailer. Feel free to ask any questions! Asking $2500 for the whole package.


----------

